# Match clothes by your hair/eyes color



## michal_cohen (Oct 22, 2006)

*CLICK ON YOUR HAIR / EYE COLOR MATCH TO FIND OUT YOUR BEST CLOTHING COLORS*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



source: myjellybean.com


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for this information. I'm not really sure what blonde to catergorize my hair as though, so I can't find it too helpful. The choices are golden blonde, ash/cool blonde, or yellow/straw blonde.


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 22, 2006)

*Thanks.*


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info Michal!


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 23, 2006)

its funny that they dont have brown hair hazel eyes as that is a common thing..


----------



## lynnda (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks! It was right on target with the colors people say look best on me!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 23, 2006)

cool! thanks!


----------



## Leony (Oct 23, 2006)

Interesting! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Peacooth (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks




.


----------



## vickysco (Oct 23, 2006)

now i'm sad, it says i shouldn't wear black.



unfortunately my "uniform" for a night out usually involves a black shirt &amp; jeans!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 23, 2006)

Unfortunately, that did not work for me. I have strawberry blonde hair naturally, so they told me to wear warm colors, but my skin actually has cool undertones so I need to wear cool colors. I'm an anomaly. lol.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for posting. I think mine was right on target about earth tones. Brown always looks great on me.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 24, 2006)

Everything was right on except for the not wearing black near my face. I look great in black. Thanks for posting this thread...neat.


----------



## incubo (Oct 25, 2006)

Cool! Thanks!


----------



## cutey (Oct 26, 2006)

coOol thnx


----------



## d.ngu719 (Nov 12, 2006)

ooo Niceeee


----------



## sadhunni (Nov 12, 2006)

thanks


----------



## magosienne (Nov 12, 2006)

almost all of it is true. i can't wear golden yellows, but i wear black and i don't think i look drawn out.


----------



## pure25honey (Nov 12, 2006)

thankx that was interesting but mine said be careful of black, i thought black looked good on everyone


----------



## katrosier (Nov 12, 2006)

Mine was pretty much accurate with the exception of one or 2 colors.


----------



## charish (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks.


----------



## swimchick35 (Nov 17, 2006)

Cool, thanks! it said i should wear bright colors (brown eyes, dark brown hair) which is awesome because i LOVE bright colors


----------



## Jesskaa (Nov 19, 2006)

ahhh Jaybean!

Thanks for the info.


----------



## David (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm a Platinum blond, don't know exactly where I'd fit in, but nice info. Thanks.


----------



## SwtValina (Nov 30, 2006)

IF YOU HAVE DARK BROWN HAIR:

Choose bright colors of clothing. Look for vivid primary colors including blue reds, royal blues, emerald greens and lemon yellows. You'll look dynamite in black and white.

That's so me!


----------



## Lissaboo (Nov 30, 2006)

ah..love this thanks!


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 30, 2006)

Cool thanks


----------



## ahyee (Dec 6, 2006)

ah thanks xxx


----------



## SoSexii (Dec 7, 2006)

_*Thanks...I wear some of those colors already....T4P*_


----------



## Braiden (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks!(=


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 23, 2006)

thx for these tips!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 23, 2006)

Upon reinspection, I dunno about this... I look pretty damned hot in black, and it doesn't overpower me at all! Makes me look thinner LOL!

Quote:
BROWN HAIR, BLUE/GREEN EYESIF YOU HAVE MEDIUM OR DARK BROWN HAIR:

Choose clothing in colors like winter white, soft blue reds, gray blues, taupes, soft rose browns, sky blues and blue greens.

Be careful with black - it may overpower your coloring, so choose it as a bottom color only.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Dec 28, 2006)

thank you!


----------



## Lala7819 (Jan 2, 2007)

With this, most people will probably find that all of the good/wearable colors listed for them are ones they already reach for also. Most people do tend to have some sort of instinct to reach for the colors that look best on them, even if they don't consciously take note of it. I know that when I go shopping, the majority of clothing colors I am drawn to are listed as 'good' colors for me.


----------

